# American football??



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

wow nice i like this expat site wife just told me about this !!!!.... i want know if there is a place like a BAR where i can watch american sports like FOOTBALL or NBA /???


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I have seen NBA reruns in some of the bars I frequent in the Marina area. Studio One, Trader Vics, etc. Never any sound on though. The timing for American sports does not lend itself well to watching it live. I have only seen one "football" game on, but can't remember where - there was alcohol involved!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you tried to view mlb.tv on line ever? Hoping that is not blocked so can at least watch a baseball game on line


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

All I can say is GOOD LUCK trying to find good old gridiron games on TV over here. The football here includes a soccer ball.......LOL.......I have actually seen NASCAR events on
Fox Sports on DU cable TV...Maybe someday they will show NFL...


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I'm just going to set up a SlingBox whenever I go home for vacation. ESPN has a college football online package which is like $120+ for the entire season. Nothing for the NFL though unless you get DirecTV's package and pay like $400 for the season. No, I'd much rather just buy a SlingBox, then I'd have everything I need as far as programming.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Wow! I didn't know slingbox works here. I just got DU tv with the OSN package. It's ok but I's rather prefer to have all the channels I had back in NY.


----------

